# Rear susp. bushings..........



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Just arrived today. Will post after install to let ya know how it went. Don't expect any big issues to come up.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2005)

dizzam! They are HUGE!


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

big_mike said:


> dizzam! They are HUGE!


Thats the first thing that came out of my mouth too.........


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2005)

you still have the directions I gave ya right?


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

big_mike said:


> you still have the directions I gave ya right?


Yes I do............!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2005)

yay! im helpful to someone! lol


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

big_mike said:


> yay! im helpful to someone! lol


sometimes........... :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2005)

this may be.........like........the second time ever! :rofl:


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

big_mike said:


> this may be.........like........the second time ever! :rofl:


Hopefully not the last...........


----------



## Steve A (Oct 28, 2005)

Stock ?? Aftermarket ?? If aftermarket, who's ??


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Steve A said:


> Stock ?? Aftermarket ?? If aftermarket, who's ??


Energy Suspension (209) 578-5101. 96.00 + shipping.


----------



## Steve A (Oct 28, 2005)

Thanks. :cheers


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Steve A said:


> Thanks. :cheers


Anytime...........


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2005)

johnebgoode said:


> Hopefully not the last...........


hopefully.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

johnebgoode said:


> Energy Suspension (209) 578-5101. 96.00 + shipping.


THAT IS SOOOOO CHEAP!!!!! Holy crap, the only physical difference from Harrops is they are black and not red...... :cheers


----------

